# GAME OF THRONES [Spoilers Inside]



## p e p p e r (Apr 9, 2015)

*Discuss anything to do with Game of Thrones here!

There are show & book spoilers here, so don't scroll 
down if you're not up to date *​


----------



## kayleee (Apr 9, 2015)

SO EXCITED. I think I'm most excited because I pretty much can't remember a lot of what happened in the fifth book so it's all going to be fun and surprising. Which season (and/or book) has been your favorite so far??


----------



## puppy (Apr 9, 2015)

hell ye
ive read all the books so there are certain scenes im really looking forward to


----------



## himeki (Apr 9, 2015)

buks>tv
tv= wrong info
buks=right


----------



## hzl (Apr 9, 2015)

ohhhhh yes SO looking forward to it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> buks>tv
> tv= wrong info
> buks=right



it's an adaptation. not a perfect copy
unless you're trolling I can't tell


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 9, 2015)

Am counting down the days too! I am so excited for it


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 9, 2015)

The show is great most of the time, except when D&D and their own stuff to it.  
Anyways, I'm totally excited, but I've yet to catch up with s4 >.<


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 9, 2015)

Dude, I'm waiting for everyone minds to get blown in this season, Atleast I hope that situation is added in the shows, if not going to have to wait another year ;o;
Apparently they might, MIGHT Have a end of the series movie ( again might, rumors)
it might also go on for more than 7 season. Again rumors floating around the interwebs, BUT I'M SO EXCITED I CANNOT WAIT ;O; Waiting 10 months every year is so painful xD


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 9, 2015)

kayleee said:


> SO EXCITED. I think I'm most excited because I pretty much can't remember a lot of what happened in the fifth book so it's all going to be fun and surprising. Which season (and/or book) has been your favorite so far??



The first season is my favorite, mainly because it blew my mind!  I haven't read the books (just started on Book 1 recently)  So many wtf moments.  I think it's fun that I haven't read all the books because the show can really shock me (like the red wedding) - facebook was blowing up that night lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nidalee said:


> Dude, I'm waiting for everyone minds to get blown in this season, Atleast I hope that situation is added in the shows, if not going to have to wait another year ;o;
> Apparently they might, MIGHT Have a end of the series movie ( again might, rumors)
> it might also go on for more than 7 season. Again rumors floating around the interwebs, BUT I'M SO EXCITED I CANNOT WAIT ;O; Waiting 10 months every year is so painful xD



omg!  that wait is painful!  I even start rewatching the old seasons


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 11, 2015)

only two nights away!


----------



## Zedark (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm hyped since I read all the books I can't wait to see alot of the awesome stuff from the books on the tv series


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 12, 2015)

Apparently, GOT first four episodes were leaked online, so You can torrent them and watch them o___o, A months worth of waiting in 4 hours of nolifeing it xD


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 12, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> Apparently, GOT first four episodes were leaked online, so You can torrent them and watch them o___o, A months worth of waiting in 4 hours of nolifeing it xD



yea.. lol currently watching ep 1


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 12, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> yea.. lol currently watching ep 1



Gallows and I are watching the new episode as well! I personally have never watched the show but so far it seems pretty good. I'm surprised I didn't get into it when it first came out.


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 12, 2015)

Waiting for the download!, its only like 500kbs xD, Started 10 mintues about bu its 22% done atm. I CANT WAIT FOR MY MIND TO EXPLODE blargshs-dies-
Edit: I remember to put episode one in high priority this time atleast so that episode is done!


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 12, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> Gallows and I are watching the new episode as well! I personally have never watched the show but so far it seems pretty good. I'm surprised I didn't get into it when it first came out.



Yay! Same here, I got into it after I binge watched S1-4 with my cousin in 3 days. Just finished ep. 1, and resisting to watch ep. 2.. so far so good, hope I don't crack. XD



Nidalee said:


> Waiting for the download!, its only like 500kbs xD, Started 10 mintues about bu its 22% done atm. I CANT WAIT FOR MY MIND TO EXPLODE blargshs-dies-
> Edit: I remember to put episode one in high priority this time atleast so that episode is done!



\o\ woo woo~


----------



## puppy (Apr 13, 2015)

wow they changed so much from the books i wonder where this show is even going lmao


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 14, 2015)

I binge watched first four episode  & now have to wait a month!  ugggh  Tyrion was always my favorite character, but really liking Jon Snow this season


----------



## Guero101 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd rather not watch the leaked episodes at once. I can wait like I waited and have waited for this show and the Walking Dead.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 14, 2015)

Isn't this the show that's basically televised porn?


----------



## puppy (Apr 15, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Isn't this the show that's basically televised porn?


sometimes


----------



## kassie (Apr 15, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Isn't this the show that's basically televised porn?



Sounds accurate.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 15, 2015)

puppy said:


> wow they changed so much from the books i wonder where this show is even going lmao



is that good or bad?  I'm only on the first book.  what did you think of the season opener?


----------



## puppy (Apr 15, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> is that good or bad?  I'm only on the first book.  what did you think of the season opener?


its hard to tell if its good or bad right now but im thinking bad since many of the characters are now behaving out-of-character imo.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 11, 2015)

who's counting down for the season finale?  what did everyone think of this season?


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 11, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> who's counting down for the season finale?  what did everyone think of this season?



I marathoned the whole series quite recently after my friend kept bugging me to watch it, and in all honesty... Well, series 5 has been quite dry in comparison to like series 3 or 4 (4 is probably my favourite so far), but, it's definitely like the "set up season". I think that series 6 is going to be much more full of action (the white walkers ohh my goshhh!!!). There have definitely been some great moments this series (episode 8!), but yeah, I'm mostly just looking forward to series 6 now. Also, no Bran storyline this season? :\ Which kinda sucks because I really enjoyed him in series 4.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 5, 2016)

bringing this back from the dead since season 6 is starting soon!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 5, 2016)

EXCITEMENT WOO
I wish *SPOILERS* Clegane would be dead by now because Oberyn was life, but it's gonna be interesting to see his role this season. 
Also, I personally have not kept much attention on Bran, but maybe this season will change me, I don't know.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> EXCITEMENT WOO
> I wish *SPOILERS* Clegane would be dead by now because Oberyn was life, but it's gonna be interesting to see his role this season.
> Also, I personally have not kept much attention on Bran, but maybe this season will change me, I don't know.



I almost read the spoiler, but it in the bb code next time

Back to the subject, I've only seen the first episode with my dad. He just doesn't want me to accidentally see d*cks.. I really to wanna watch it though


----------



## pandapples (Apr 5, 2016)

Rewatching the series now with a friend who hasn't seen it yet. Just finished season 1. Ah, I missed this show.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 5, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> EXCITEMENT WOO
> I wish *SPOILERS* Clegane would be dead by now because Oberyn was life, but it's gonna be interesting to see his role this season.
> Also, I personally have not kept much attention on Bran, but maybe this season will change me, I don't know.



yeah Bran is making a comeback, seems like his role is going to be really cool. and yes when is the mountain going to die???!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> I almost read the spoiler, but it in the bb code next time
> 
> Back to the subject, I've only seen the first episode with my dad. He just doesn't want me to accidentally see d*cks.. I really to wanna watch it though



lmao!  it's mostly female nudity through out the show, but that would be kind of akward watching it with your dad!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandapples said:


> Rewatching the series now with a friend who hasn't seen it yet. Just finished season 1. Ah, I missed this show.



oh nice, I think I'm going to rewatch season 5! (and nice that you get to see Khal Drogo again! I wish he was still alive)


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 5, 2016)

I was scrolling down and then next minute I read GAME OF THRONES and I'm just like omg there's other people on this site!!!!!
I cannot wait. I almost like watching the series a tad bit later than when it's aired because then I have less time waiting for next season HAHA but this time I'm going to have to tape it if I can since I work evenings  it's a good job I've had walking dead to watch to keep me sane!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 5, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I almost read the spoiler, but it in the bb code next time
> 
> Back to the subject, I've only seen the first episode with my dad. He just doesn't want me to accidentally see d*cks.. I really to wanna watch it though



i mean, not really since this is a general GOT discussion, so i didn't even have to warn i think 
also, i doubt you'll see penises. i think only twice did it show? but nah it's just a lotttttttt of boobs. like at least ONE boob per episode

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> yeah Bran is making a comeback, seems like his role is going to be really cool. and yes when is the mountain going to die???!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i miss the good ol khal : (


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't really know what to expect about the TV series. I read all the books and then I watched the series, and everything is very different. I don't know how George Martin is going to make both ends similar, so to speak. I'm also disappointed because he focused on the series rather than on writing the damn books. I know it takes time, but it's been 5 years since "A Dance with Dragons" was published, so I think that gives someone enough time to write a book, lol. Anyway, there are some things in the series which I'm glad were not the same as in the books... Let's see what happens.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 5, 2016)

Yay I'm looking forward to the show coming back, my friend got me to watch the series last year and I managed to catch up in time for the final episodes of series 5 (which were amazing), I'm pretty excited. Never read the books but I probably should do (if I ever have the time), anyway, I'm excited, since there were lots of rumours that my TWO of my favourite characters would be returning from the dead...



Spoiler



Jon Snow and The Hound!!!



And also Sophie Turner did lots of interviews recently and she said how she thinks series 6 will be the best series for Sansa yet so I'm excited to see how that turns out.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 5, 2016)

wolfie1 said:


> I don't really know what to expect about the TV series. I read all the books and then I watched the series, and everything is very different. I don't know how George Martin is going to make both ends similar, so to speak. I'm also disappointed because he focused on the series rather than on writing the damn books. I know it takes time, but it's been 5 years since "A Dance with Dragons" was published, so I think that gives someone enough time to write a book, lol. Anyway, there are some things in the series which I'm glad were not the same as in the books... Let's see what happens.



Wasn't it stated that the book and show are going to officially split into different directions now that GGRM is gonna focus on the book? The show already caught up, so there's not much they can go off from unless GRRM decided to give plot points to the show writers and before we know it, there's gonna be things in the show that will show up in the book. :0


----------



## ellarella (Apr 5, 2016)

tfw crushing realization i won't be able to finish the books before season 6 airs because of school


----------



## pandapples (Apr 5, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> oh nice, I think I'm going to rewatch season 5! (and nice that you get to see Khal Drogo again! I wish he was still alive)



Yeah I missed Khal Drogo!! He was so manly ahaha. And it was nice to rewatch scenes I didn't really understand before cause so many names and stuff going on but I get them now


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 5, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Yeah I missed Khal Drogo!! He was so manly ahaha. And it was nice to rewatch scenes I didn't really understand before cause so many names and stuff going on but I get them now



I should really rewatch the seasons. That's what I did one day (back when Season 4 was about to premier) and I understood so much more than I did before. But it's been a year and I haven't kept up with news and such so I should rewatch a 2nd time.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 5, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> I was scrolling down and then next minute I read GAME OF THRONES and I'm just like omg there's other people on this site!!!!!
> I cannot wait. I almost like watching the series a tad bit later than when it's aired because then I have less time waiting for next season HAHA but this time I'm going to have to tape it if I can since I work evenings  it's a good job I've had walking dead to watch to keep me sane!



there's no way I could wait, when the first few episodes were leaked last season, I watched them all then had to wait like a month to see the rest

- - - Post Merge - - -



wolfie1 said:


> I don't really know what to expect about the TV series. I read all the books and then I watched the series, and everything is very different. I don't know how George Martin is going to make both ends similar, so to speak. I'm also disappointed because he focused on the series rather than on writing the damn books. I know it takes time, but it's been 5 years since "A Dance with Dragons" was published, so I think that gives someone enough time to write a book, lol. Anyway, there are some things in the series which I'm glad were not the same as in the books... Let's see what happens.


I read all the books last year, it will be interesting since this season goes beyond the books - and Jon Snow is so different in the books (he's more of an a**hole in the books) I definitely like Jon Snow on the show better

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> Yay I'm looking forward to the show coming back, my friend got me to watch the series last year and I managed to catch up in time for the final episodes of series 5 (which were amazing), I'm pretty excited. Never read the books but I probably should do (if I ever have the time), anyway, I'm excited, since there were lots of rumours that my TWO of my favourite characters would be returning from the dead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the books are great, in the books it's sort of eluded that the hound isn't dead

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandapples said:


> Yeah I missed Khal Drogo!! He was so manly ahaha. And it was nice to rewatch scenes I didn't really understand before cause so many names and stuff going on but I get them now



he sure was! there are plenty of hot girls on the show but Jason Mamoa was the only hot guy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hermione Granger said:


> I should really rewatch the seasons. That's what I did one day (back when Season 4 was about to premier) and I understood so much more than I did before. But it's been a year and I haven't kept up with news and such so I should rewatch a 2nd time.



I watched the series twice as well, and enjoyed it a lot more the 2nd time just because I knew the characters more


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 5, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> the books are great, in the books it's sort of eluded that the hound isn't dead



Yeah, my friend told me (he's read the books), and I was like aaaaaa omg!! There's still hope! Especially since when we see him last in series 4, we never actually see him die, all we see is Arya walking away from him. And a lot of news sites were popping up saying The Hound's actor (I forgot the name! ><) was spotted around a lot of the main filming locations for Game of Thrones. I guess it's mostly speculation, and he may only appear briefly, but if he comes back I'll be ecstatic. That'll mean that if he and Jon Snow come back and are alive, all of my favourite characters will STILL be alive! Which is kind of a rarity since people seem to love dying in GoT.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 6, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Yeah, my friend told me (he's read the books), and I was like aaaaaa omg!! There's still hope! Especially since when we see him last in series 4, we never actually see him die, all we see is Arya walking away from him. And a lot of news sites were popping up saying The Hound's actor (I forgot the name! ><) was spotted around a lot of the main filming locations for Game of Thrones. I guess it's mostly speculation, and he may only appear briefly, but if he comes back I'll be ecstatic. That'll mean that if he and Jon Snow come back and are alive, all of my favourite characters will STILL be alive! Which is kind of a rarity since people seem to love dying in GoT.



I think Jon Snow is coming back for sure... it's just a question of how.  (I think Melisandre will be involved)


----------



## carmenlvsx (Apr 6, 2016)

little summer's childs...

Jon's now come back sure!!!


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 18, 2016)

*GOT: Game of Thrones Thread!!!*

Hey, I'm not sure if there's already a GOT threat but here's another one!​



I have made this post to discuss GOT, find other fans etc. Please use this thread to discuss *previous* episodes, games or even what you *think *might happen in *SEASON 6!*
*Please NO SPOILERS! If you've read the books and they have gone further than the TV show please don't mention anything to do with that *

??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*??​
*It would be really cool to see what country everyone is from, what you think of GOT and what you are looking forward to in season 6? *


Who's YOUR favourite house and characters?!

??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*?*?♫♪??.?*??​I'll start off:
I'm from the UK, I LOVE GOT!!! My fave characters are: Daenerys Targaryen, Jon Snow :'(, Tyrion (but I also love them all like Sam and ARYA 


Spoiler: SPOILER!!!!If you haven't finished season 5



I cried when Jon Snow 'died' What are other peoples opinions on this?


Also who here has read the books? Really would like to start reading them, people have said they're very complicated​


----------



## kayleee (Apr 18, 2016)

I love game of thrones my favorite character is Lord Tywin and my second fav character is probably Cersei

Oh and I also rly like the Hound AND Brienne of Tarth


----------



## Heyden (Apr 18, 2016)

I've heard a lot about it, not really into but I like Daenerys.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 18, 2016)

hey! I started the other Game of Thrones thread a year ago, but the more the merrier!

and holy sht season 6 looks like it's going to be so good






I'm from the U.S. and my favorite characters are Tyrion Lanister & Jon Snow.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 18, 2016)

I can't say I'm as experienced as most fans with the series, but I started the books over spring break. I finished the first, and will be moving on to A Clash of Kings once I get past what I'm currently reading.

Ironically, we're quite similar: I'm in the UK as well, and my favourite characters so far are Daenerys, Jon Snow and Tyrion.


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 19, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> hey! I started the other Game of Thrones thread a year ago, but the more the merrier!
> 
> and holy sht season 6 looks like it's going to be so good
> 
> ...



I keep rewatching the trailor lol! The thing that annoys me is they always tend to put the dialog where its not suppose to go in trailors hahaha but I suppose I prefer to be surprised :')

I've started watching it from season 1! I've not watched it all again so I think some things will click in my head that didn't before!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I can't say I'm as experienced as most fans with the series, but I started the books over spring break. I finished the first, and will be moving on to A Clash of Kings once I get past what I'm currently reading.
> 
> Ironically, we're quite similar: I'm in the UK as well, and my favourite characters so far are Daenerys, Jon Snow and Tyrion.



Are the books any good? Ive ordered the books and I'm hoping I can get into them. Ooooo we are quite similar!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 19, 2016)

Yup, they definitely are so far. They're long, yes, but I found it quite hard to put down when I read it.


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Apr 19, 2016)

I've watched the first season and am currently reading the third book right now.  So far, I think the series is great, I loved season 1 and liked the first and second book, and I'm loving the third book so far.  I'm from Australia.  My favourite characters are Tyrion and Daenerys, though I also really like Arya.  I know you didn't ask this, but my least favourite character (so far) is Theon.  What he does in book/season 2 made me want to kick his head off.


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 19, 2016)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Yup, they definitely are so far. They're long, yes, but I found it quite hard to put down when I read it.



Oooo I cant wait to read them then. I've not read a book that has made me not want to put it down for a long time!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brooke_the_Phoenix said:


> I've watched the first season and am currently reading the third book right now.  So far, I think the series is great, I loved season 1 and liked the first and second book, and I'm loving the third book so far.  I'm from Australia.  My favourite characters are Tyrion and Daenerys, though I also really like Arya.  I know you didn't ask this, but my least favourite character (so far) is Theon.  What he does in book/season 2 made me want to kick his head off.



Yeah I also wanted to do the same to Theon but he gets it back in the seasons after(cant remember which) its quite painful to watch really. I really disliked Jeofffry, I really wanted to just vut his throat hahaha


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 19, 2016)

kayleee said:


> I love game of thrones my favorite character is Lord Tywin and my second fav character is probably Cersei
> 
> Oh and I also rly like the Hound AND Brienne of Tarth



Yessss the Hound and Brienne are both amazing.  

I think I like Sansa the most at the moment and I'm excited to see her in this season, but I also really love Daenerys and Jon.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 19, 2016)

omg only 5 more days!!!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 19, 2016)

IM EXCITED WOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm more excited to see the Sand Snakes than I am too see Bran lol


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 19, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> IM EXCITED WOOO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm more excited to see the Sand Snakes than I am too see Bran lol


have you read the books?  their storyline is so different on the show, I wish it would have been more like the books


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 20, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> have you read the books?  their storyline is so different on the show, I wish it would have been more like the books



No, I haven't.  
One of my life's regret is the fact that I didn't snag the entire series for $13 back when Amazon had a sale for it 2 years ago. But I'm planning to invest in the books when my tax $$$ comes in so I'm looking forward to that.  

I hear that the books and the show are steering into different directions so I wanna be a cool kid and read the series before the last season so I can compare details from the books to the show.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 20, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> No, I haven't.
> One of my life's regret is the fact that I didn't snag the entire series for $13 back when Amazon had a sale for it 2 years ago. But I'm planning to invest in the books when my tax $$$ comes in so I'm looking forward to that.
> 
> I hear that the books and the show are steering into different directions so I wanna be a cool kid and read the series before the last season so I can compare details from the books to the show.


the books are awesome, so you'll really enjoy them.  season 6 goes beyond the books anyway so it's cool because it will be a surprise to everyone.  George R.R. Martin takes FOREVER to write the books so there's no chance of the books being done before the last season


----------



## radioloves (Apr 20, 2016)

OH it's gonna be a blast!!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Apr 20, 2016)

Yes yes!! But I'm more excited to read the most recent book first, winds of winter. Although I can't see it coming out any time soon sadly  haven't have a game of thrones fix for ages now. Will have to re read and watch previous books/episodes


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 20, 2016)

I hope they do something with Gendry, now that he is the only one left with Baratheon blood...
And my favourite characters are Robyn Arryn, Jaqan H'Ghar and that fat boy who baked a wolf for Arya who's name I can't seem to remember right now ;-;
- - - Post Merge - - -

Also what actually happened to that small dothraki group that used to follow Daenerys?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 20, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Yes yes!! But I'm more excited to read the most recent book first, winds of winter. Although I can't see it coming out any time soon sadly  haven't have a game of thrones fix for ages now. Will have to re read and watch previous books/episodes


me too! like everyone else I was hoping Winds of Winter was going to come out before season 6, but it looks like we'll have to wait till next year

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellofishXD said:


> I hope they do something with Gendry, now that he is the only one left with Baratheon blood...
> And my favourite characters are Robyn Arryn, Jaqan H'Ghar and that fat boy who baked a wolf for Arya who's name I can't seem to remember right now ;-;
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also what actually happened to that small dothraki group that used to follow Daenerys?



oh yeah, Jaqan H'Ghar's character is awesome on the show


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 24, 2016)

omfg only a few more hours...


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 24, 2016)

There's too much incest :/


----------



## Toot (Apr 27, 2016)

*Game Of Thrones Season 6*







Since the new season started, let's start a discussion for what will and what has happened in the show and books so far. I'm also curious to see if anyone here actually follows both.

Put all possible spoilers in a spoiler please. 




Spoiler: My short take on EP1



It really sucks how they killed off Doran. It'll probably happen in the books eventually. I really wanted him to be the one that actually kills Myrcella.

The thing I liked about Melisandre is that it'll be good proof that magic is a thing. I don't think she'll show herself like that to Davos. If it happens, It'd be really something to see.

When they bring Jon back to life, I don't think he'll be all that special. I think he'll be like Berric. Feels like a nap and only a couple of memories lost.
I'd like it if his memories of Ygritte were lost so he could fall in love again or something. Lol.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 27, 2016)

I sometimes forget that there's actually people here old enough to watch GoT. 



Spoiler



I thought Bran Stark showed magic was real too... Though, granted, we haven't seen him in forever....



Overall it was an OK episode. Not much really happened other than with Melisandre. It kinda just continued on from the last episode of last season.


----------



## Toot (Apr 27, 2016)

I forgot this thread was even a thing Lol.


----------



## pandapples (May 1, 2016)

_that_ came a lot earlier in the season than I expected!!


----------



## p e p p e r (May 2, 2016)

pandapples said:


> _that_ came a lot earlier in the season than I expected!!



I'm glad it did!  I knew it was coming... I think everyone did

I still think he's Azor Ahai


----------



## etsusho (May 2, 2016)

I agree, that came quickly!

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yeah, it was inevitable. Def could be Azor Ahai.


----------



## Toot (May 3, 2016)

I figured that'd happen, but it'd been nice to see him actually stay dead. 



Spoiler: Also











Might be old, but I thought it was funny as hell. Lmao


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 3, 2016)

Spoiler: Episode two season 6 spoilers



1) Ramsay needs to be stopped. Omfg did he seriously just kill a newborn baby? Wow. 
2) Finally those dragons were released. What was Danny thinking keeping them locked in a tomb. There DRAGONS.
3) Bran gets older and older by the season lmfao soon Hodor is going to struggle picking the boy up for an entire episode.
4) Arya is my fave I can't wait to see her become a faceless man ^_^
5) Sir Davos is all like "I've seen your miracles come true." To the red woman... Lmfao remember that time she burned that poor girl alive and it was all for nothing + her vision was a lie. Yup. 
6) *MAJOR SPOILER* I am really disappointed with the reveal of Jon being brought back. They've hyped it all up to extremes and all we got was a cliche average eye opening scene. Meh, I kinda expected more for such a big moment.

So yeah, the episode was alright. Fairly average. We've had a rather mediocre start I am enjoying it but I hope it picks up soon.


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 3, 2016)

Spoiler: caution of the spoilers contained withing



-okay, so episode 2 has two themes going on to it: giants smashing humans and kings (or family leaders) dying. r.i.p. to roose and balon. 
-i felt bad for cersei being kept away from her daughter's funeral, but at least she didn't do it with her brother in this funeral too. 
-i didn't want to hear the sound of a mom and child getting eaten. i felt bad. walda was so nice and she seemed happy with her baby. too bad ramsay didn't like the idea of a sibling, but she should not have said "he's your brother" because i think that's what took him over the edge. also, ramsay looked so disturbed, or maybe it's just his sudden surge in power that made him look like that? idk
-WHY DID JON SNOW NOT RECEIVE THE DAENAERYS TREATMENT? when tormund said "i'll get some wood for the bodies to burn" line i thought it was going to be a foreshadow to jon surviving that fire pyre and that he was going to awaken his targaryen genes (though i guess this would've been too much details for game of thrones, but STILL) or maybe he could've frozen the fire, or something other than that cliche eye opener scene. i knew jon was going to live, but i hope his cliche survival gets more justice to it later on in the season. like maybeeee revealing that ghost's presence in the room could've had something to do with jon awakening? we'll see.
-i'm still in love with brienne

overall, not a bad episode bu definite predictable things going  on (at least in my opinion). the first episode was more exciting compared to this one.


----------



## Toot (May 9, 2016)

Spoiler: Hehe



F*** YEAH! OLLY IS DEAD!

I called that Tower of Joy scene knew they'd just show them running in and zapping out to the tree. Lol. I doubt we'll see it again this season. 

Jon has left the Night's Watch? I mean he totally can do that since his watch ended when he died. Gotta love those loopholes. I still don't think 
he'll really leave. I mean... Where could he possibly go? Everyone sees him as a *******. My only guess is with the Wildlings.

Smalljon Umber... I think it's Smalljon... I can't get Osha and Rickon out of my head. I can't believe that they were caught. I wanna say it's part of the Umber's master plan to get rid of 
Ramsay. We've seen the Umbers on the Bolton's side during the fight with the Wildlings in the trailer, but I want the Umbers to back stab them
some kind of way. Maybe after seeing Jon with the Wildlings? Or maybe that was always their intention. This is driving me crazy. 
Also Smalljon getting in Ramsay's ass about him killing Roose and calling Roose a c*** was the best scene of this episode. Lmao.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 9, 2016)

way too many cliffhangers for my taste! especially the Tower of Joy scene


----------



## pandapples (May 9, 2016)

Toot said:


> Spoiler: Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I could see Jon taking back winterfell after hearing about Rickon's capture? ******* vs ******* fite fite fite

o snap I got autocensored


----------



## etsusho (May 9, 2016)

Hmph, I wanted to see what happened at the Tower of Joy. 

And I agree with the previous comment. I could see that happening, too.  I might say more, but I'm inept and don't know how to do the spoilers.


----------



## Celestefey (May 9, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I wanna see a Jon and Sansa reunion first tho. It sounds like Sansa's heading to the Wall at the moment with Pod and Brienne so I'm hoping they might meet at some point and reclaim Winterfell together. <3 STARK REUNION AT LAST. Still no Arya or Bran but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Toot (May 9, 2016)

This is totally relevant. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0tE6T-ecmg&list=RDW7I92r9GqUw&index=3


----------



## etsusho (May 10, 2016)

Toot said:


> This is totally relevant.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0tE6T-ecmg&list=RDW7I92r9GqUw&index=3



Haha, wow. That's funny.


----------



## etsusho (May 17, 2016)

Anyone watch episode 4??


----------



## kayleee (May 17, 2016)

Khaleesi is back to being a badass thank tha lord


----------



## JellofishXD (May 17, 2016)

Spoiler: (Season 6 spoilers)



1. WHEN OSHA DIED OMG SHE WAS ONE OF MY FAVES. 2. Tbh the Roose Bolton death scene was quite bland compared to some other betrayal scene I mean how could you make such a dramatic plot twist so boring. 3. in the scene with the sons of the harpy invading the arena Jorah holds Daenerys's hand to escort her out but Jorah has greyscale, would Daenerys be affected? 4. UNPOPULAR OPINIONS (I find Jon's character in general quite boring and I kinda like Robyn's character not as the character itself but for the underdog type role it plays) 5. I found the Jon Snow resurrection ceremony kinda strange when Melisandre spoke another language she hasn't needed to use that language before nor did the brotherhood without banners need to when resurrecting, and I hate Ser Davos Seaworths appreciation for Melisandre it doesn't fit he would know how Shireen died based on previous circumstances. 6. The characters in Aryas storyline creates the most major mindf***s. 7. ELLARIA SAND SHOULD DIE, Oberyn himself stated that he would never hurt a little girl. 7. Tyrian is so clueless it's so adorable.


----------



## etsusho (May 17, 2016)

JellofishXD said:


> Spoiler: (Season 6 spoilers)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. WHEN OSHA DIED OMG SHE WAS ONE OF MY FAVES. 2. Tbh the Roose Bolton death scene was quite bland compared to some other betrayal scene I mean how could you make such a dramatic plot twist so boring. 3. in the scene with the sons of the harpy invading the arena Jorah holds Daenerys's hand to escort her out but Jorah has greyscale, would Daenerys be affected? 4. UNPOPULAR OPINIONS (I find Jon's character in general quite boring and I kinda like Robyn's character not as the character itself but for the underdog type role it plays) 5. I found the Jon Snow resurrection ceremony kinda strange when Melisandre spoke another language she hasn't needed to use that language before nor did the brotherhood without banners need to when resurrecting, and I hate Ser Davos Seaworths appreciation for Melisandre it doesn't fit he would know how Shireen died based on previous circumstances. 6. The characters in Aryas storyline creates the most major mindf***s. 7. ELLARIA SAND SHOULD DIE, Oberyn himself stated that he would never hurt a little girl. 7. Tyrian is so clueless it's so adorable.



I think Ser Davos still doesn't like Melisandre, but has seen how powerful she can be.  He just knew he needed her for said power. 

And I don't like Ellaria, either.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

-I loved the Jon & Sansa reunion!  
-I don't like where the show is going with Dorne, the story is much better in the books. 
-I can't wait till Ramsay gets what's coming to him 
-Where tf is Drogon?


----------



## pandapples (May 17, 2016)

Spoiler:  ep 4



I'm glad Drogon didn't show up at the Dosh Khaleen place (I forgot what it's called) so Dany doesn't seem like she needs to rely on her dragons to get **** done. I'm sure he'll show up within the next couple episodes though. All the sibling reunions were nice to see! Too much good stuff happening rn I feel death is coming. Tormund x Brienne tho I ship it.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Spoiler:  ep 4
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad Drogon didn't show up at the Dosh Khaleen place (I forgot what it's called) so Dany doesn't seem like she needs to rely on her dragons to get **** done. I'm sure he'll show up within the next couple episodes though. All the sibling reunions were nice to see! Too much good stuff happening rn I feel death is coming. Tormund x Brienne tho I ship it.



omg how could I forget about Brienne & Tormund??? That look he was giving her was amazing, I was laughing so hard, I hope the writers take that further


----------



## Evil_Meloetta (May 17, 2016)

Seems like Bolton is about to get attacked by half the fu..ing world lol.

Vale is prepping for attack/Snow and the wildlings are prepping/and I assume Iron Islands/ Theon will join in lol.

Better hope Lannisters work something out, cause it seems like Jon will soon have quite an army.

Quite the war brewing : ).


----------



## p e p p e r (May 18, 2016)

Evil_Meloetta said:


> Seems like Bolton is about to get attacked by half the fu..ing world lol.
> 
> Vale is prepping for attack/Snow and the wildlings are prepping/and I assume Iron Islands/ Theon will join in lol.
> 
> ...



I can't wait for the Bolton beat down... it's long overdue


----------



## etsusho (May 18, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Spoiler:  ep 4
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad Drogon didn't show up at the Dosh Khaleen place (I forgot what it's called) so Dany doesn't seem like she needs to rely on her dragons to get **** done. I'm sure he'll show up within the next couple episodes though. All the sibling reunions were nice to see! Too much good stuff happening rn I feel death is coming. Tormund x Brienne tho I ship it.



OMG, I forgot about Tormund and Brienne, too.  Yes.  That needs to happen.


----------



## JellofishXD (May 18, 2016)

Tbh I think this "prince who was promised" is gonna turn out to be Gendry.


----------



## etsusho (May 20, 2016)

JellofishXD said:


> Tbh I think this "prince who was promised" is gonna turn out to be Gendry.



That's interesting.  They are really pushing the fire imagery for Dany, though.


----------



## etsusho (May 20, 2016)

JellofishXD said:


> Tbh I think this "prince who was promised" is gonna turn out to be Gendry.



That's interesting.  They are really pushing the fire imagery for Dany, though.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 21, 2016)

JellofishXD said:


> Tbh I think this "prince who was promised" is gonna turn out to be Gendry.



really??? that's definitely a unique theory I haven't heard before, but my guess is Jon


----------



## JellofishXD (May 21, 2016)

If Gendry isn't dead then to me the most logical place Ser Davos would've sent him is either the Wall or away from Westeros entirely with this in mind Gendry could clash with Melisandre, Daenerys or my favourite possibility is that he could be reunited with Arya. I also hate how Baelish has control over Robyn part of me REALLY wants him to become a good King because he is so vulnerable under Baelish.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I've watched the series but haven't read the books what book should I start with at this point or just go along with the first one?


----------



## Minties (May 22, 2016)

Hodor ):

I almost cried.


----------



## etsusho (May 23, 2016)

Minties said:


> Hodor ):
> 
> I almost cried.



Omg, yeah, that was so sad. Wasn't expecting that at all.


----------



## jiny (May 23, 2016)

HODOR !!!!!!

i cried.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (May 23, 2016)

My breakdown started when Summer stayed behind to protect Bran (so beyond sick of the direwolves dying) and then Hodor...ohmigod, Hodor...

I ugly cried for like, a half hour AFTER it ended and had to get a stiff drink to finally calm the eff down.


----------



## etsusho (May 23, 2016)

So I have questions...
Does this mean that it's Bran's fault that Hodor was the way he was, since young Hodor's connection to the future was the fact that Bran was there, watching?  So Bran is just going to be messing a bunch of stuff up before he actually helps?  And the Three Eyed Raven knew that was going to happen, right?  Why couldn't he get Bran ready faster?

Hmph.


----------



## JellofishXD (May 24, 2016)

Low key preferring Hodor over Bran rn...


----------



## p e p p e r (May 24, 2016)

etsusho said:


> So I have questions...
> Does this mean that it's Bran's fault that Hodor was the way he was, since young Hodor's connection to the future was the fact that Bran was there, watching?  So Bran is just going to be messing a bunch of stuff up before he actually helps?  And the Three Eyed Raven knew that was going to happen, right?  Why couldn't he get Bran ready faster?
> 
> Hmph.



yeah it was Bran's fault that Hodor could only say "Hodor" that was such a sad ending, I wasn't expecting that at all.  So the raven knew all along that Bran needed to be there in the past so Hodor could save him in the future.  That's just so fcked up for Hodor though... and why did Bran's dire wolf have to die???? i feel like they just love to piss everyone off


----------



## HopeForHyrule (May 24, 2016)

I hate the direwolves dying more than almost anything else.

Now all we have left are Ghost and Nymeria. And she has the best shot at survival because Arya let her go. Thinking we'll be seeing her again soon, though.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 24, 2016)

HopeForHyrule said:


> I hate the direwolves dying more than almost anything else.
> 
> Now all we have left are Ghost and Nymeria. And she has the best shot at survival because Arya let her go. Thinking we'll be seeing her again soon, though.


Have you read the books? it's eluded that Nymeria is a leader of a large pack of wolves


----------



## HopeForHyrule (May 24, 2016)

Yeah, that's why I think we'll be seeing her on the show soonish.


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 24, 2016)

I was more depressed about Summer dying. I cried and I am angry his death was so quick like the he hadn't been part of the story since the beginning. Hodor was also sad, but it wasn't initial sad for me. More like, after I realized his whole death meaning then I felt it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

At this point, the show is just killing off characters like nothing so far and that's just exasperating.


----------



## etsusho (May 31, 2016)

I was happy with what Sam and Arya did this episode. 
Oh, and of course, there was Benjen.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was happy with what Sam and Arya did this episode. 
Oh, and of course, there was Benjen.


----------



## Celestefey (May 31, 2016)

I'm super excited to see where Arya's storyline goes now! It was kinda obvious she would never become a Faceless person.

So when is Sandor Clegane coming back because I desperately need for them to have a reunion.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 1, 2016)

etsusho said:


> I was happy with what Sam and Arya did this episode.
> Oh, and of course, there was Benjen.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Yeah that was awesome that Benjen came back!  Interesting that he's Coldhands, I wonder if he'll be Coldhabds in the book. It's also trippy that Bran can have an effect on the past


----------



## etsusho (Jun 1, 2016)

I think I heard that GRRM said that Benjen wasn't Coldhands in the book.


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 6, 2016)

How will Arya survive?


----------



## etsusho (Jun 6, 2016)

OMG. 
I loved the Mormont girl.  
Poor Arya....  Someone's gotta help her....
Happy to see Sandor!


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 6, 2016)

My reaction to the opening of that episode:







I'm sooo so so so so happy, I knew he would be back. <3


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 6, 2016)

JellofishXD said:


> How will Arya survive?



I think Lady Crane will help her & maybe she gets to Westeros with the acting troupe 

There are some funky theories out there about this right now.  Some people say it wasn't even Arya & it was Jaqen (which makes no sense to me) and another one floating around is Arya & the Waif are the same person (Arya has a slit personality like The Fight Club)

- - - Post Merge - - -



etsusho said:


> OMG.
> I loved the Mormont girl.
> Poor Arya....  Someone's gotta help her....
> Happy to see Sandor!



Lyanna Mormont is fcking amazing, what a firecracker.  I hope there's more of her on the show

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> My reaction to the opening of that episode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When the show opened up, I thought I had the wrong stream & I had to fast foward to make sure it was really GOT, but it's awesome he's back.  I also loved all the scenery in this episode, it looked different from all the other episodes


----------



## etsusho (Jun 6, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> I think Lady Crane will help her & maybe she gets to Westeros with the acting troupe
> 
> There are some funky theories out there about this right now.  Some people say it wasn't even Arya & it was Jaqen (which makes no sense to me) and another one floating around is Arya & the Waif are the same person (Arya has a slit personality like The Fight Club)





That's a good prediction, that she'll go with the acting troupe.  Makes sense.

Doesn't make sense to me, either, that it wasn't Arya.  If so, then Jaquen was just testing the waif?
I don't know if I would like it if it was a Tyler Durden situation....  Mr. Robot did that, and I was very disappointed with how that worked out.  Maybe it's just me. I also just don't want Arya to be crazy.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 6, 2016)

Now this is the fiercest female character on GOT


----------



## etsusho (Jun 8, 2016)

I really hope we get to see more of Lyanna Mormont.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jun 8, 2016)

I just started watching it and I've almost finished season 1 
I fricking hate the lannisters I get so frustrated just looking at Cersei and Prince Joffrey. 
I wanna puke when they talk.


----------



## laineybop (Jun 8, 2016)

I just started watching, I got the first 5 seasons from my local library & watched them all over the last 3 weeks. I cried when Ned died, cheered when Joffrey died, cried some more when Khal Drogo died, cried again when Robb, Talisa & Catelyn died, cheered when Cersei had to do her walk of shame & just about DIED when Jon was betrayed & murdered... I haven't seen Season 6 yet, but I've kept up on spoilers, so I know what's going on.

I want to bow down at little Lady Lyanna's feet! Sansa needs to take some notes from her on how to be hardcore... LMBO!!!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 9, 2016)

etsusho said:


> I really hope we get to see more of Lyanna Mormont.



yes please!  my new favorite character

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chiisanacx said:


> I just started watching it and I've almost finished season 1
> I fricking hate the lannisters I get so frustrated just looking at Cersei and Prince Joffrey.
> I wanna puke when they talk.



ah so awesome you have so many episodes to look forward to!  it only gets better (and more frustrating lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -



laineybop said:


> I just started watching, I got the first 5 seasons from my local library & watched them all over the last 3 weeks. I cried when Ned died, cheered when Joffrey died, cried some more when Khal Drogo died, cried again when Robb, Talisa & Catelyn died, cheered when Cersei had to do her walk of shame & just about DIED when Jon was betrayed & murdered... I haven't seen Season 6 yet, but I've kept up on spoilers, so I know what's going on.
> 
> I want to bow down at little Lady Lyanna's feet! Sansa needs to take some notes from her on how to be hardcore... LMBO!!!



woah! what an awesome library to have GOT! get caught up on season 6, the next few episodes are going to be nuts!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jun 9, 2016)

OMG I ONLY JUST FINISHED SEASON ONE 
I WAS SCREAMING WHEN EDDARD WENT THROUGH THE BARATHEON FAMILY HISTORY
JOFFREY IS A ******* 
IM SCREAMING


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 9, 2016)

Chiisanacx said:


> OMG I ONLY JUST FINISHED SEASON ONE
> I WAS SCREAMING WHEN EDDARD WENT THROUGH THE BARATHEON FAMILY HISTORY
> JOFFREY IS A *******
> IM SCREAMING



omg I know! Joffrey is the worst!


----------



## etsusho (Jun 9, 2016)

Haha, yeah. He is definitely the worst!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 9, 2016)

etsusho said:


> Haha, yeah. He is definitely the worst!



Lmfao have you seen Ramsay?


----------



## etsusho (Jun 9, 2016)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Lmfao have you seen Ramsay?



True.  But as far as season 1 is concerned, he's the worst. 
Ugh, Ramsay.


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 9, 2016)

Ramsay is the Joffrey of the north.
What do you think Margaerys plan is?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 9, 2016)

Both Ramsay and Joffery are baby killers, hopefully Ramsay will drop dead soon.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 9, 2016)

JellofishXD said:


> Ramsay is the Joffrey of the north.
> What do you think Margaerys plan is?



I think she's trying to save her brother, she's very smart & I think she'd do anything to save Loras.  I'm not sure what she has planned, but it's probably going to be good


----------



## etsusho (Jun 10, 2016)

She's def just trying to save her family.  Both her brother, who isn't as strong as she is, and her grandma.  

Margaery has been my favorite person for a while.  She's so much smarter than a lot of people, and I like that they don't know it.  I wonder how she's going to make it so Loras can "atone" for his sins while also keeping him safe.  I'm assuming part of it will involve him appearing super religious, too.

Do you guys think that she's basically forsaking Tomen to save her family, or that she cares about him (er, the throne) and won't really risk losing him (or her title/power)?  I feel like the most important thing to her is her brother/family, but I know she has really wanted to be queen... so I guess I'm curious as to what her plan is, too.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 12, 2016)

the hype is real...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 13, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> the hype is real...


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG i love Game of Thrones!!! My favourite show ever ahahahah
I just watched that video omgomg, I can't wait 'til it's out. Last episode was a bit boring but it was cool and wow Arya...how could you not see that coming?! 


Spoiler: bloody hell







And the Hound! I knew he was not dead..deep down. Ughhh!!
I hope Daenery's story becomes better cos it's so boring atm and she's my favourite character besides Jon Snow 
Margaery is wicked af, she had me thinking she was siding with the High Sparrow until I saw the drawing of the rose ahahhaha


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 14, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG i love Game of Thrones!!! My favourite show ever ahahahah
> I just watched that video omgomg, I can't wait 'til it's out. Last episode was a bit boring but it was cool and wow Arya...how could you not see that coming?!
> 
> 
> ...



Daenery's story has been so boring this season, almost every other character on the show is more interesting.  I hope it picks up soon...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 14, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> Daenery's story has been so boring this season, almost every other character on the show is more interesting.  I hope it picks up soon...



Right....I want her to use her darn dragon and release the other two..I bet the other two are smaller compared to the other one that's always free  I don't know how Tyrion was able to pet the two...imagine a friendship bond between them..that'd be awesome imo!


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 14, 2016)

Tbh Daenerys's story throughout the whole show has been somewhat repetitive like how many speeches about conquering Westeros are you gonna make before you know.....actually conquering Westeros.
Arya was epic this episode how she blinded the waif.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 14, 2016)

She did? Woo! I still gotta watch the newest episode, maybe in a few hours


----------



## etsusho (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm glad the Waif is gone. She was just annoying.
Arya's ending was a bit corny, but I'm sure we all saw it coming.  I'll be sad if we never see Jaqen again.

I felt bad for Cersei.  I know she's not a good person, but if anyone can hurt her, it's her children.  It's sad when your own child basically sentences you to death.  Although, what was the secret she was looking into?  Anyone know?

I hope Jamie and Brienne will get to see one another again.  Although, I feel like it won't end up being positive.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I liked how Dany's hair was perfectly in place after riding all the way on Drogon.


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 16, 2016)

This season so far was basically....nothing
It was just a build up for the next two episodes and next season so I'm sure there's more action there.


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 20, 2016)

It was a fitting episode, a little predictable but I liked that Sansa finally got her revenge.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 20, 2016)

Honestly so happy that scumbag finally got his face torn off


----------



## pandapples (Jun 20, 2016)

That battle was so damn good


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 20, 2016)

omfg that was such a great episode!!!!!!! my heart was pumping so hard the entire time!  

the only thing i'm sad about is Lyanna Mormont hasn't had a speaking part again...  

the cinematography & cg this season has been awesome too, the last two episode looked so stunning.


----------



## Minties (Jun 20, 2016)

Just thought I'd leave this here. I can't wait a week omg. The season finale looks amazing.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 20, 2016)

Minties said:


> Just thought I'd leave this here. I can't wait a week omg. The season finale looks amazing.



lmao

ugh... I would not even feed him to my dogs. yuck! 

I'm going to rewatch the episode again, it was too good


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 21, 2016)

I JUST WATCHED THE LATEST EPISODE!!!!!!!!!! YASSSSSSSSSSSS THE ***** DIED. omg i'm honestly so happy, all the blood and **** in the episode was awesome!
happy to see the other two dragons flying, but sadly smoller than their brother (
and rip wun wun!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hope somewhere out there that there are more giants & rip rickon stark..he was so ****ing close to grabbing jon's hand wtf!!!!!!!!

but the battle was bloody epic, i knew they were going to win one way or another! i still don't trust the Littlefinger..


----------



## etsusho (Jun 22, 2016)

Yay, killer Sansa!  I loved how she was going to walk away from Ramsay, but decided to stay and watch a bit longer.

Jon's impulsiveness disappointed me. Sansa warned him!

Is Littlefinger's reward going to be Sansa?  I think it's just me, but I want Sansa and Tyrion to have a reunion.  And get together. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Rickon could have lived if he just hadn't run in a straight line....


----------



## jiny (Jun 23, 2016)

YESS HE DIED **** I HATED HIM SO MUCH


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 23, 2016)

etsusho said:


> Also, Rickon could have lived if he just hadn't run in a straight line....


OMG RIGHT!! I was thinking why the heck isn't he running right or left..


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 23, 2016)

etsusho said:


> Yay, killer Sansa!  I loved how she was going to walk away from Ramsay, but decided to stay and watch a bit longer.
> 
> Jon's impulsiveness disappointed me. Sansa warned him!
> 
> ...



That episode was awesome but kind of predictable with littlefinger swooping in like that. It was definitely one of the best battle scenes I've ever watched. I had to pause a couple times because I felt claustrophobic just watching Jon get trampled on. As much as I like Jon, his impulsiveness really pisses me off. But maybe I just don't like it when my favourite characters show their weakness hahaha. And srsly, Rickon should have swerved a bit but he just ran in a straight line. 

Iwan Rheon is an awesome actor though. I never hated a character so much hahaha. Their 1v1 was kind of disappointing... I wanted him to get some blows in. I'm happy Sansa was the one to have the last word with him though.

Also RIP wun wun


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 27, 2016)

HOLY ****ING COW WAS THAT AN EPISODE!!!!! BY FAR MY FAVOURITE OF THIS SEASON, MAYBE EVEN THE SERIES. 
ARYA OMG!!!!!!! CERSEI, TOMMEN AND MARGAERY!!!!! JUST THIS WHOLE FINALE WAS SOOOO GOOD!!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 28, 2016)

**** ME!!! THAT WAS SUCH A COOL EPISODE...RIP MARGAERY T_T SHE WAS SO NICE, I LOVED HER..RIP EVERYBODY ELSE WHO DIED LOL BUT ****KK
omg...daario naharis...a hot creature who cant fight alongside daenerys (!!
AND OGM SO MANY THEORIES WERE RIGHT ABOUT JON SNOW..WOW...and omg arya stark was bloody awesome, i didn't even know it was her aahhaha gosh! Hopefully Arya and and Bran get to meet up with Sansa and Jon and Bran tells Jon who his real parents are!!ahH!!

so that must mean Jon Snow & Daenerys are siblings...so long my ship..so long..


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 28, 2016)

I feel kind of annoyed that Margaery died, at this point it's becoming so obvious what's going to happen. Margaery was one of my favourites and was probably the smartest and died. and why wasn't Rickon resurrected.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 28, 2016)

JellofishXD said:


> I feel kind of annoyed that Margaery died, at this point it's becoming so obvious what's going to happen. Margaery was one of my favourites and was probably the smartest and died. and why wasn't Rickon resurrected.



same tbfh 
her manipulating ways was my fav thing abt her but rip 
&& i agree with rickon..if jon was resurrected, his brother couldve had a shot..
i also feel that jon made a mistake with making the red priestess leave..


----------



## Bassy (Jun 29, 2016)

Everything is pointing towards Jon Snow and Danaerys Targaryen as the big winners. They're both too righteous to fight eachother, which means another alliance. Jon Snow would probably submit as another one of Danaerys loyal followers (or marry her), meaning she'd have one kick-ass army to fight the White Walkers with (and lets face it, Jon would beat her in a hair-contest, but he just doesn't have dragons). 

Bran Stark's psychic powers will somehow aid the total, and Arya Stark will continue her life randomly killing people she doesn't like. Kidding, I have no clue what they have planned for Arya. Knowing GoT they'd make her succumb to death after living not such a fun life. (+1 for drama!)

Let's see what happens, maybe the writers already predict that the audience thinks this way and they'll shock us once again!

Edit: After watching someone's review I realized that I may have missed some underlying meanings of certain scenes in the last episode. Things are looking 'very' up for Jon!


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 29, 2016)

Game of thrones is just becoming more, regular? If that makes sense. There's still that edgeyness but it's definitely a step down from previous seasons. When was the last time they had a major twist like Eddard Stark's death with the same shock value. The show now is just supporting the same old "fan-favourites" like The Starks and Daenerys and cutting off genuinely interesting characters.


----------



## etsusho (Jul 1, 2016)

Just watched the finale....  Poor Tommen.    And I'm sad that Margaery is gone.  She was my favorite character.  

I really liked that Cersei is the queen.  Yay, powerful women.

Is Little finger going to try to hurt Jon?  I was wondering if he was upset that Jon was named King of the North instead of Sansa being Queen.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 1, 2016)

little finger's face when jon as announced King or the North instead of sansa made me so much more suspicious of him..like wot r his tru intentions!!!

jaime's face when cersei was announced queen, goodness...i have a feeling he might become a queen slayer in the next season or something because it looks like he did not like that at all! i dont even want her being queen haha

even though this season wasn't the best until the last two episodes or so, STILL HYPED FOR NEXT SEASON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misakixx (Jul 2, 2016)

JellofishXD said:


> I feel kind of annoyed that Margaery died, at this point it's becoming so obvious what's going to happen. Margaery was one of my favourites and was probably the smartest and died. and why wasn't Rickon resurrected.



i dont think its that obvious and i did like the twist with the sept. i was more like the ef when tommen decided to jump out of his window. they could have probably done more with margaery but i honestly have no clue what tho. i just thought it was mostly weird that everybody suddenly seemed to be able to transport everywhere magically. like varys suddenly in dorne and jaime back in kings landing and yara and theon in meereen. melisandre said something along the lines like the lord chooses who can come back so its a sign youre important and the prince who is promised to jon so yeah. i dont know why that other dude beric or something from the brotherhood without banners could come back tho.


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 3, 2016)

misakixx said:


> i dont think its that obvious and i did like the twist with the sept. i was more like the ef when tommen decided to jump out of his window. they could have probably done more with margaery but i honestly have no clue what tho. i just thought it was mostly weird that everybody suddenly seemed to be able to transport everywhere magically. like varys suddenly in dorne and jaime back in kings landing and yara and theon in meereen. melisandre said something along the lines like the lord chooses who can come back so its a sign youre important and the prince who is promised to jon so yeah. i dont know why that other dude beric or something from the brotherhood without banners could come back tho.


Yes, the lord supposedly does choose although Melisandre at the time could've at least tried? the teleportation thing is super weird with Arya and Varys.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 3, 2016)

What an amazing finale!!! I'm so happy they finally revealed L+R=J

Cersei is one crazy mf, you gotta give it her - she did it in style

I'm sad that Margery is gone, I feel like they could have done more with her character, now the Lannister better watch out for her grandmother!

We already all new it was coming for Tommen... so no surprise there

Littefinger is shady af, Jon & Sansa better be REAL careful with him

and excited that Dany will finally be in Westeros, Mareen was getting so boring

I'm super hype for next season, just sad that it's soooooo far away


----------



## etsusho (Jul 5, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> Cersei is one crazy mf, you gotta give it her - she did it in style



I agree- I loved the new outfit!


----------



## Cyon (Jul 5, 2016)

GO CERSEI! She's my favorite character and seeing her on the Iron Throne was such a cool moment for me. (Don't throw stones! I know it's bit of an unpopular opinion lol)

I was so convinced Bran, Sansa, Arya, and Jon would end up together by the finale seeing as they were so close together geographically. But no go. Hopefully they'll be together EARLY next season. Thats a reunion I can't wait for.

I'm curious to see what everyone's OTP's are, if any? 

I also wonder how the Hound is going to play a role next season... Now that the series is wrapping up... I'm wondering why they re-introduced him... I hope he plays a major role somehow because he's another one of my favorites.


----------

